# Sony Cybershot DSC-WX7 OR Canon PowerShot SX130



## pradeep90 (Oct 11, 2011)

Which one is better Sony Cybershot DSC-WX7 OR Canon PowerShot SX130. I don't have much idea about digital cameras but need one to buy for it my sister. Please suggest me the better one.


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2011)

pradeep90 said:


> Which one is better Sony Cybershot DSC-WX7 OR Canon PowerShot SX130. I don't have much idea about digital cameras but need one to buy for it my sister. Please suggest me the better one.



Me too new to digicams. Major difference between the above two is the later one comes with manual controls and bulkier while earlier is auto/i-auto... and compact.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

1st you guys decide wether you want a pocketable cam or a big cam to hung around your neck  

look it sounds funny but a pocketable cam can be carried away easily just like a mobile..but SX130IS has to be kept in separate pouch

then comes weather u want full manual control or auto mode is enough for you


----------



## silverlight4 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am also in the same dilemma (WX7 vs ISUX 130 vs ISUX 220), can you please tell me which is best in terms of picture quality. One difference iss that WX7 has lithium-ion batteries while other two have AA. So which is the best buy among these?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2011)

@silverlight4 ...just answer my 2 question in post above yours...BTW pic quality of SX130IS is very good

I think now AA cell problem has been solved by the new quick chargers which charge AA cell in 1-2 hr


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 27, 2011)

silverlight4 said:


> I am also in the same dilemma (WX7 vs ISUX 130 vs ISUX 220), can you please tell me which is best in terms of picture quality. One difference iss that WX7 has lithium-ion batteries while other two have AA. So which is the best buy among these?



i have used all three model
s my 2 frndz and cousin r currently using these.... aftr using all 3 i wuud suggesst wx7 its picture quality is simply perfect.. even video quality is mind blowing.. it uses li-ion battery and these battery have more backup than AA cells..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow thanks pulkitpopli2004.....I loved wx7 design but my previous experience with sony was bit poor soo did not recommend it...WX7 may have resolved all the previous issues


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 28, 2011)

i am currently using IXUS 220...picture quality is good and even in low light mode it delivers  sharp images!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 28, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Wow thanks pulkitpopli2004.....I loved wx7 design but my previous experience with sony was bit poor soo did not recommend it...WX7 may have resolved all the previous issues



wht kind of issue?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2011)

slow startups, poor pics after ISO400, bad low light pics...even my friends cheaper camera some canon s560 toook better pics then mine

other inconvenience are sony propitiatory jack and memory card


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 28, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> slow startups, poor pics after ISO400, bad low light pics...even my friends cheaper camera some canon s560 toook better pics then mine
> 
> other inconvenience are sony propitiatory jack and memory card



which model you were using??

In this WX7.. low light picture are also good.. and i loved the image stabilisation feature in this model.. its very useful to capture moving objects..

but yes you have u live up with its propitiatory jack and memory card


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2011)

I have SOny T100
*a.img-dpreview.com/news/0702/sony_t100_frontbacksil.jpg


----------

